# Dr. Roback Bitters



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 6, 2017)

At a totally junk estate sale, just as I was walking out the door, I saw this on a side-stand. 


Upon seeing what it was, I was amazed!

A Dr. Roback's Stomach Bitters, here? 

So I eagerly went to pick it up....

And the whole thing it was on came up with it, knocking other stuff over that was atop the slag-glass thing it was stuck to. 

Confused, I looked at how it was stuck-- and to my horror, it was soldered with lead flux!

I wasn't sure it was real, though its condition certainly looked dug. 

Inspecting the top, I noted it was an applied top on a very real bottle-- so WHY was it soldered on!?

Turning it upside down, it was even worse than my fears lead me to think...:



Yes, this pic is through the bottom looking up-- or, rather, lack of a bottom. 

Is there any value in this though it's now broken and soldered to a slag-glass decorative-- uh, stand?


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 7, 2017)

I would say very little to none as it is a pretty common bottle to start with.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 7, 2017)

Yea, it's pretty common but in nice condition they bring pretty good money. I suspect a BITTERS collector would give $25 or so for it.
Jim S


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you both for commenting.


----------

